# Bush hooks for creek cats



## Rocky Creek Rider

Does anyone have any suggestions for setting bush hooks in a decent size creek? What kind of line do I use and what size hooks? I think I am going to use dead shrimp. Any better bait? How long do I need to leave them in the water? Any advice would be great. Hopfully I'll be eating some catfish this weekend.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Shiners or Crawfish if you can find them.


----------



## Nathan

River roaches (wild shiners) are the best bait if you can catch them. It's more about where you put them than what you use for bait. As for line most people use nylon line. I personally use black nylon line. You'll need egg sinkers around an ounce for weight depending on where they will be hung. We always check them twice a night. Once around midnight and again early in the morning. Remember each one must be marked with your name and address now to be legal. 



Nathan


----------



## bamaman08

> *Nathan (2/8/2010)*River roaches (wild shiners) are the best bait if you can catch them. It's more about where you put them than what you use for bait. As for line most people use nylon line. I personally use black nylon line. You'll need egg sinkers around an ounce for weight depending on where they will be hung. We always check them twice a night. Once around midnight and again early in the morning. Remember each one must be marked with your name and address now to be legal.
> 
> Nathan


Wow! Really? Is this just in Florida, or is it in Alabama too?


----------



## CatHunter

Certain creeks and streams are great places for catching certain kinds of cats and even bullheads, bull correct me if iam wrong, i believe u have to have so much cotton line on your limb line, in case you forget about it, it will rote..But for shock mono i would suggest about 80-150lb test, (use a swivel to tie the two together, to keep the catfish from rolling up in the line). that's plenty strong, as a rule of thumb for a limb line u wont it as long as the with of both your arms, about 6 feet, with some kind circle hook, 8-12/0 will be plenty strong, ((dont just tie the circle hook on with a knot, you have to snail the circle hook)) i catch 30+lb amber jacks off shore with them,as for bait ur right about that, shrimp is the perfect bait for all cats down here in the south..Down here in our rivers and streams shrimp is there biggest food source, these shrimp here migrate miles up the rivers from the bays, so our catfish have learn to survive on them, just like shad in the northern rivers, and it stays on the hook really well, channel and blue cat love them even flatheads will take shrimp, live or dead, fresh dead if possible, but for the flatheads u cant beat and kinda sunfish, but here in the great state of Florida for reasons un known, we cant use blue gill or redear sunfish, i guess there's a shortage... but bullheads work awesome to, and their very hearty, and fun to catch on little bush hooks...Pensacola is full of catfish, u just gotta know where to look for them...oh just leave them out for one night set them in the evening and check them in the mourning if possible..


----------



## Rocky Creek Rider

Where do I need to look to find shiners? Do I just put lines into the deeper parts of the creek? Are all cats good to eat? Thanks for all the advice I really appreciate it. Hopefully I willbe eatting some catfish this weekend.


----------



## CatHunter

shiners are hard to find, but u can catch them in most creeks and streams on small hooks, use light line with #10-#12 hooks and bits and pieces of worms, gold hooks work great, and absolutely there all great eating...


----------



## river runner

I have had a lot of luck using mullet. Fillet them and cut it into chuncks, the skin is tough so it stays on the hook, the gizzard works also. Good luck.


----------



## CatHunter

heres u a stream that might help, theres lots of bullheads in here with some channel cats...








</A>>http://<a href="http//s744.photobuc...ums/xx85/mrflowers4u1982/stream.jpg[/img]</a>


----------



## jigslinger

When you're running bush hooks at night you don't need alot of depth. I don't know what your regs are but if they are legal, live goldfish work well and you only need to be a couple feet deep. Catfish come to the top at night. This also keeps them from getting hung up as much and they head back to the bottom when they eat helping to get a solid hookup. As far as how long to leave them out, after I get my lines out I usually start running them, checking the bait and rebaiting as needed. Good luck.


----------



## Rocky Creek Rider

I don't think we can use goldfish in Florida. How far off the bottom does the bait need to be? Where is that stream and how big is it? Big enough to take a jon boat up? When my taxes come hopefully I will be able to get a trailer hitch on my car, so I can hit up shoal river.


----------



## CatHunter

if u put the john boat in on fair field it will fitt, but its best to work that stream with a kayak


----------



## minkmaster

I don't knowas much about Florida as much as I do in Missouri but we set our limblines with the live minnow or crawdad to be resting right on top of the water. Just submerged enough to where it has to make a racket. It seems to work you into more flathead which are our preferred catch. In Florida I am sure you can find a hearty bait replacement for our bluegill but the absolute best up here is a green sunfish aka warmouth. They stay very lively on a line.


----------

